

Investing in pre-IPO nanotech firms gets harder - cwan
http://www.foresight.org/nanodot/?p=4062

======
carbocation
After reading the article, I got the opposite impression: if the big players
are no longer going after pre-IPO nanotech firms, it should be easier for
others to invest in them. Of course, this makes things harder for the pre-IPO
nanotech firms, but that's not how the title is written.

------
hugh3
The number of pre-IPO nanotech firms is very small. The number of pre-IPO
nanotech firms which would actually be a good investment is much smaller.

